# Tips showing up days later



## uber4rings (Aug 6, 2018)

I’ve been noticing tips coming in the next day or days later. My question is if you rate a rider below a 5 do you think they will still tip the next day?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Rating system keeps changing.
I think they can't see your rating now, on both U and L.


----------

